# كل ما تريد معرفته عن الجبسون بورد لدى الجوهرة للصيانة



## فرى مسوقة (19 أبريل 2020)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن الجبسون بورد لدى الجوهرة للصيانة 0545415791

الجبس بورد او جبسم بورد او جبسن بورد

~~ملف كامل لكل ما يتعلق بالجبسوم بورد ..أسقف وقواطع وتصاميم ~~

هذا الموضوع شامل كل ما يتعلق

بأسقف االجبسون بوردد
من .. الألف ........ إلى الياء
تركيب سيراميك عجمان و تركيب جبس بورد في عجمان و نجار في عجمان  و صباغ في عجمان  و سباك في عجمان و فني سباك في عجمان


مزايا وخواص الجبسوم بورد..
أنواعه وأستعمالاته ...
مواده المستعملة بالتركيب والمقارنة بينها
طرق التركيب السليمة ..
الاخطاء الشائعة
عرض لبعض الأعمال التي نفذت ..بخطوات التركيب
أسئلة وأجوبة .. للمشاكل التي تحدث ...
معلم سباك في عجمان


كهربائي منازل عجمان و أرقام كهربائي منازل عجمان و فني كهربائي منازل عجمان و شركات صيانة عامة في عجمان

البلاستر بورد أو الجبسوم بورد
(الألواح الجبسية)



وهي ألواح جبسية .. من خليط .. الجبس والسليكون والفيبر جلاس ومغلفة بطبقة من الكرتون المعالج
وهي نتيجة تكنولوجيا ألمانية المنشأ .. ظهرت لتكون بديل للأسقف المستعارة والجدران
وتصنع الألواح الجبسية بمقاس 120 سم ×240 سم وأيضاً هناك مقاسات أخرى للطول من
من 180سم إلى 400 سم ,, و لكنها قليلة التواجد بالأسواق



ورغم تعدد أنواع هذه الألواح وميزاتها .. فلا يوجد في الأسواق سوى ثلاث أنواع وهي :


ترميمات الفلل فى عجمان و ترميمات المنازل فى عجمان و شركات صيانة المباني فى عجمان و شركات صيانة عامة في الفجيرة  و ترميمات الفلل فى الفجيرة  و ترميمات المنازل فى الفجيرة  وشركات صيانة المباني فى الفجيرة 


الجبسوم بورد العادي

ويكون مغلف بطبقة كرتون باللون العاجي أو الأبيض من أحد الوجوه ليكون جاهز للدهان مباشرة
والوجه الأخر باللون الرمادي حسب الشركة وبلاصق جانبي باللون الأزرق
ويستعمل لكافة الأعمال الداخلية والجدران ... عدى الحمامات والمطابخ ومناطق التي يتواجد فيها رطوبة عالية



الجبسوم بورد المقاوم للحريق

ويكون مغلف بطبقة كرتون مثل الجبسوم بورد العادي .. بأختلاف اللاصق الجانبي ويأتي باللون الأحمر
ويفضل أستعماله بالجدران .. ويمكن أستعماله بالأسقف .. وهناك فرق بسيط بالسعر


تركيب سيراميك في الفجيرة  و شركات مقاولات في الفجيرة  و شركات دهان في الفجيرة  و صباغ فى الفجيرة  و نجار فى الفجيرة 

الجبسوم بورد المقاوم للحريق والرطوبة معاً

وهذا أفضل الأنواع .. أذ أنه يكون مغلف بطبقة من الكرتون المقوى والقلب الجبسي يحتوي على نسبة جيدة
من السيليكون والفيبر جلاس .. وتكون طبقة الكرتون باللون الأخضر من الوجهين وبلاصق أيضاً باللون الأخضر
ويستعمل هذا النوع بالحمامات والمطابخ والمناطق التي تعاني من رطوبة كبيرة
ويفضل أستعماله بكامل المنزل لما يتمتع به من مواصفات ..
سعر هذه الألواح أغلى قليلاً من الألواح العادية والمقاوة للحريق ..



كهربائي منازل الفجيرة  و أرقام كهربائي منازل الفجيرة  و فني كهربائي منازل الفجيرة  و سباك في الفجيرة 
فني سباك في الفجيرة  و تركيب جبس بورد فى الفجيرة  و تركيب أرضيات ثلاثية الأبعاد الفجيرة 



وجميع هذه الأنواع هي .. بسماكة 9.5 مم أو 12.5 مم حسب الشركة المصنعة .. ويصنع أيضاً بسماكة
15 و 18 مم ولكنه نادر التواجد بالأسواق ويأتي بطاب خاص من الوكيل أو المصنع
وتعتبر شركة الأهلية للجبس رائدة في تصنيع هذه الخامات ..
ارضيات الايبوكسي ثرى دى الفجيرة 
اسعار epoxy في الفجيرة 
تركيب ارضيات خشب الفجيرة 

معلم سباك في الفجيرة 



تابعونا


طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ - ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ† ظˆط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ظˆظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط¹ط§ظ…ط©

​


----------

